# Darwin award averted?



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I do wonder what people are thinking sometimes.

Calling a 'mayday' *twice*? And just because they ran out of fuel in pirate-infested waters?? 

Sail-World.com : EU Naval flagship- frigate assist yacht twice maydays in pirate zone


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Maybe some Chlorox is needed for that gene pool. Just saying...


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Bernard Moitessier is rolling in his Bono grave.


----------



## Pupil2Prodigy (Sep 10, 2014)

>_>


----------

